# Did you have pancakes yesterday?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m on a diet so no I didn´t.

Are you giving up anything for Lent.

I've already given up enough.

*Ash Wednesday today* Lucky people with an open fire :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, yes and yes.....

Giving up chocolate and alcohol, in the hope perhaps of giving up some weight....

Also plan to give up going out for at least the next 40 days and nights, like we have for the last 335...... except for two short breaks of 10 days when we swapped isolating here, to isolating near a beach in the MH.

We also have a wood burner, that produces plenty of ash, all of which goes onto the compost heap as I hope it is a good source of phosphates (until proven otherwise).

I will NOT give up posting on here, which Sandra has done with great fortitude for the last few years, but I have not heard if she is this year.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Of course!
What were the other questions?>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> Of course!
> What were the other questions?>


Giving something up and open fire with ash for today. :laugh:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Four (yes 4) large pancakes smothered in Golden Syrup (despite having a diagnosis of type2 diabetes a couple of years ago AND having piled on half-a-stone over Xmas). :frown2:

Giving something up: you must be joking!

12 months ago we had just been chased away from John O'Groats by Storm Dennis, which caused some minor damage to our property.
On 27th February we cut short a holiday in Dorset because of our understanding of exponential growth in viruses and we went into a personal Lockdown from 3rd March.
We've had limited contact with our family, despite them living within 4 miles of us.
Dad (93y old) died in September.

We will do everything we can to make this a happier year and I don't expect him (or her) "upstairs" to make life better for me whatever we do over the next 40 days. >

Gordon

I appreciate that I need to get back onto my diet and exercise routine. :kiss:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Gordon.
After a cancer scare Dec.2019 stopped us going to Portugal for the winter. Lots of treatment during 2020 and always trying to avoid Covid. Then mechanical problems with the car again Dec. 2020 stopping us enjoying another winter in Portugal. Now in 2021 more tumor opps and injections to try and keep healthy. 
A few pancakes are hardly going to be life changing.

I liked this about pancakes.
https://www.aol.co.uk/living/mischievous-cat-steals-dean-canterbury-141308686.html

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am of course sorry for you both, health is more important than anything else. Howsomever, one thing you both still have is a wife.

I will now do my bit, this is not to make you feel sorry for me, but to help you count your own blessings.

It is 19 months since Hans died, I have been on my own except for the 3 months I spent with Heike, so---- I am all alone (but not lonely), I am in a foreign country, not an area where a lot of English is spoken, can´t go out anyway, no real friends and no relatives close by, do you hear me moaning, I hope not. 
I spoke to Heike this morning and now not only am I planning a holiday for next year 2022, I am thinking of a holiday for this year, staying in Germany. At 77 in September I may not have a lot more active years so must make the best of what I do have.
I am hoping to learn a *bit* of French and maybe *bit* of Spanish ready for next year, if I don´t I will get by as everyone else does using hands feet and facial expressions. I have started reading on the Kindle again, I also find interesting things to read about on the internet, watch my precious Netflix in the dark evenings, no time for housework, the hoover is waiting, I must pick up a duster, but who cares nobody is coming into the house. 
I am content I think the only thing I find to moan about is other people moaning :frown2: But then again I am not in the UK, everything is different there :grin2:

I like my pancakes with golden syrup and lemon juice. :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

H1-GBV said:


> Four (yes 4) large pancakes smothered in Golden Syrup (despite having a diagnosis of type2 diabetes a couple of years ago AND having piled on half-a-stone over Xmas). :frown2:
> 
> Giving something up: you must be joking!
> 
> ...


Liz goes on the diabetes forum and apparently you can have up to 6g of sugar a day, we have just started using that 1/2 spoon stuff, taste is pretty good, almost normal
.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As pancakes involve cooking, no I didn't have any 

I have never bothered to give anything up for Lent but might consider cooking if I could get away with it! An aunty of mine had a good system, once her husband died. She used to got the market and buy enough salad to last a week, plate it all up and put it in the fridge so that all she had to do each day was open the fridge and take that day's plate out.

Jan mentioning moaning set me thinking about "whinging poms" that the Aussies like to call us Brits. Is it a National pastime? Judging by America where they do a sharp intake of breathe if you so much as cast a tiny aspersion upon their government, I think we are regarded as such around the world. My Aussie relatives certainly seem to be the same. Is this, however, because we have a healthy democracy and feel it is our right to berate politicians for the least little thing? It would seem really weird living somewhere where you do not feel able to express your true feelings. Other than politics and the weather I don't think we moan that much  I think we should be grateful, if it is true, that we feel free enough to indulge in it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Or it just might be our politicians have been shown to be totally inept and not worthy of their posts Pat.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> As pancakes involve cooking, no I didn't have any
> 
> I have never bothered to give anything up for Lent but might consider cooking if I could get away with it! An aunty of mine had a good system, once her husband died. She used to got the market and buy enough salad to last a week, plate it all up and put it in the fridge so that all she had to do each day was open the fridge and take that day's plate out.
> 
> Jan mentioning moaning set me thinking about "whinging poms" that the Aussies like to call us Brits. Is it a National pastime? Judging by America where they do a sharp intake of breathe if you so much as cast a tiny aspersion upon their government, I think we are regarded as such around the world. My Aussie relatives certainly seem to be the same. Is this, however, because we have a healthy democracy and feel it is our right to berate politicians for the least little thing? It would seem really weird living somewhere where you do not feel able to express your true feelings. Other than politics and the weather I don't think we moan that much  I think we should be grateful, if it is true, that we feel free enough to indulge in it.


My post was not pointed at politics Pat, but at personal grumbles, I.e. can't get away in the van, go to the pub, out for a meal, see other people and and and. Moaning doesn't help the state of mind or anything else, freedom will come eventually, be prepared for it :wink2:
Criticising the government is done even here in Germany, but they just don't have as much to criticise about. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Had ours last night, a six pack from Sainsbugs, very nice too with lashings of lemon juice.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Of course, Jan, that is a matter of opinion  I am sure that some of your countrymen would disagree.

Not much point in moaning, in my opinion. Better to just try and sort out the problem. If it can't be fixed learn to find the positives and/or live with it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There's moaning and then there is moaning, if you see something wrong and you dare to mention it, is that moaning, or is that just someone wanting you to shut up?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> There's moaning and then there is moaning, if you see something wrong and you dare to mention it, is that moaning, or is that just someone wanting you to shut up?


Listen er you , I am not talking about anything being wrong, things that are wrong can mostly be put right. I think I made it quite clear the kind of moaning I am talking about and I´m not saying any more, this is not an argument I am simply trying to help people look on the bright side of life like wot Brian did.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I usually do til some oik start kicking off tell me how to think or post.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I usually do til some oik start kicking off tell me how to think or post.


Have I done that?:frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

"Always Look on the Bright Side of Life"

"Don't Worry - Be Happy"

That sort of thing?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I dunno Jan, did you?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life"
> 
> "Don't Worry - Be Happy"
> 
> That sort of thing?


I think you have added an extra word Pat, have I said *worry*?
To worry about certain things is human nature, I worry about a lot of things, but not to the point I am obsessed by it. I worry and hope I won´t get this virus because who would look after Motley, I worried last year because I couldn´t make my mind up what I should do, but that´s been sorted out by this virus and I now realise this is my home, worry is usually personal I think, isn´t it.

The word I used was moaning verbally, it only depresses you and maybe the people around you.
I´m beginning to think I should have kept my thoughts to myself.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Utter rubbish Gert, Moaning is just a stupid word made up by people to make a point, it isn't a real word at all, for instance, if you came to me with a problem you were having it would be very real to you but I could call it moaning, how would you like it if I said stop moaning?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Utter rubbish Gert, Moaning is just a stupid word made up by people to make a point, it isn't a real word at all, for instance, if you came to me with a problem you were having it would be very real to you but I could call it moaning, how would you like it if I said stop moaning?


If I was moaning Puddle I would do as you say oh great one. I´m very obedient don´t you know.
Anyway I´m busy, stop twisting my meaning.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Busy Jan???? Pray tell. Is it Netflix?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> If I was moaning Puddle I would do as you say oh great one. I´m very obedient don´t you know.
> Anyway I´m busy, stop twisting my meaning.


stop moaning then hint hint.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Busy Jan???? Pray tell. Is it Netflix?
> 
> Ray.


Cheeky monkey, Netflix is my early evening man, Philip Kerr is the in man at bedtime, during the day it´d been planning, gossiping, having a larf and bossing people about and this morning its housework I have just hoovered and d:serious:are I show you what I emptied out, no I daren´t. I will have a cuppa tea and then the dust will have settled so I can then get rid of that.

Please highlight the places I have been moaning Puddle and I will put it right :happy3:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How many examples would you like


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> How many examples would you like


One will do.
Then unless anyone else wants to chip in with something sensible :smile2: I am signing off as I have a much more interesting project to pas my time with, a trip on my own in spring and another in the summer with Heike, I am so busy I just do not have time to play.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> One will do.
> Then unless anyone else wants to chip in with something sensible :smile2: I am signing off as I have a much more interesting project to pas my time with, a trip on my own in spring and another in the summer with Heike, I am so busy I just do not have time to play.


You spend more time on forums than I do girl.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You spend more time on forums than I do girl.


Are you timing me ?.

I´m at the computer looking at maps so when it goes ping and I see Puddles name on the email, here I am.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Are you timing me ?.
> 
> I´m at the computer looking at maps so when it goes ping and I see Puddles name on the email, here I am.


You should go out more, maybe think about staying out even


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You two are getting like an old cranky couple.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stop bloody moaning Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You should go out more, maybe think about staying out even


To me, that does not seem very polite.......:nerd:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They are like this all day Dave.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> To me, that does not seem very polite.......:nerd:


You tell him Dave, he should have more respect for his elders. :hello1:rotest:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> To me, that does not seem very polite.......:nerd:


Oh no, that will never do at all Dave she might start thinking I like her.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> They are like this all day Dave.
> 
> Ray.


Gives you summat to moan about Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Gives you summat to moan about Ray.


Ray doesn´t need an excuse do you Raymond, not as long as he has a phone and a computer anyway. :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

:notworthy:


JanHank said:


> You tell him Dave, he should have more respect for his elders. :hello1:rotest:


Just because I joined MHF before any of you and while you were still wearing navy blue school gym knickers, doesn't mean I am older than all of you...... :notworthy: :microwave: :squarewink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You beat me by a year Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> :notworthy:
> 
> Just because I joined MHF before any of you and while you were still wearing navy blue school gym knickers, doesn't mean I am older than all of you...... :notworthy: :microwave: :squarewink:





Pudsey_Bear said:


> You beat me by a year Dave


I´m loosing it you now, I´m the youngest member, but the oldest by several years I think so I deserve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wrong on both counts I would think.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just like this............ 




Ray.

And I'm happy despite rumours.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And with those last 2 announcements I will leave you to it as I have something much more important to think about, will we stay or go a bit further down. I know what I´m talking about, you don´t need to.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Going down???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just been up the road with Motley and Horst told me the river is completely iced over, too late to go to look so will have a drive down tomorrow



Pudsey_Bear said:


> *Going down*???


Made me think of this


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Enjoy!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:grin2::grin2:


jiwawa said:


> Enjoy!


 :laugh::laugh:


----------

